# Being Neighborly



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Last year was my first time hunting turkeys. My 8-year-old grandson wanted to give it a shot so I did a crash course in calling, bought a few decoys and we gave it a wing and a prayer. After his harvest I thought, heck this is FUN! I bought a late season tag and was only out 10 minutes before I tagged my own gobbler. This year Jordan turned 9 and we did a virtual repeat of last year during the first week of the season. This time we worked hard to "talk in" his turkey. He's still beaming about this year's bird!

My neighbor, Scott, saw our success last year and asked if I would be willing to show him the ropes. He applied and drew a tag for this week, but our schedules just didn't synch until tonight. I got home from work, we packed up our gear and headed out. I showed him how to set up the blind near a ridge where the birds had to get almost on top of us before they saw the decoys. I also showed him a few tricks I had discovered when setting the decoys. We entered the blind and got settled.

I pulled out my call and I showed him 3 basic calls it could make. We hadn't been there 6 minutes, still messing with calling, when I spotted movement through the saplings. It was a turkey moving in, no, two turkeys! Both toms were approaching quickly. The two birds were about the same size, but after using my binos, I determined the front bird was larger. Both birds ignored the jake decoy and shot right for the hen. He dropped the front bird with a 15 yard shot. It ended up having an 11 inch beard!










This was again his first bird and after only 6 minutes of calling! I can't wait for my season on Monday!


----------



## vizslagirl (Dec 29, 2010)

nice,congrats


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Gotta love that!! Did they gobble at all? Bet hes hooked now. 


" Got a few minutes???" Get YOUR bird with Blueumps Guide Service!!!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sprytle said:


> Gotta love that!! Did they gobble at all? Bet hes hooked now.
> 
> 
> " Got a few minutes???" _*Get YOUR bird with Blueumps Guide Service!*_!!


I agree! There are guides who don't have that great kind of success!
If you lived near me I would sign up!

Old Fred


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Sprytle said:


> Gotta love that!! Did they gobble at all? Bet hes hooked now.
> 
> 
> " Got a few minutes???" Get YOUR bird with Blueumps Guide Service!!!



Lol! No gobbles. They came in silent except for one solitary cluck. I got a brief video too but i can't seem to load it from my iPad.

That's 4 birds in a total of about 1 1/2 hours of hunting! I know this can't continue at that pace, but it's exciting!


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Good job Paul! I have done the same thing a few times over the years, sometimes with success and sometimes not so much. I remember about the second or third year I hunted, I went out and called in a bird for my cousin. I think I was as pumped as if I had killed it myself! 
My season starts Monday too. I am going to try taking along my youngest son this year.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Heck of a bird. Great job to both of you.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome bird and great show of sportsmanship on your behalf!


----------



## walkingonwater (Jan 11, 2010)

Great story, thanks for sharing! Mine came in silent this year as well... doesn't always happen like it does on TV!


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice job on the guide service  another one hooked I'm sure, congrats


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Awesome,gotta love introducing new people to the rush of a turkey coming in to your calls.Good friend of mine practically begged me to come video tape for him roughly around 1985 or so.I was busy with work and girlfriend but said o.k. after he bribed me with a lot of good food and said it would not cost me anything.I figured what the heck I would keep an eye out for deer hunting spots,short version is when the first bird gobbled and pitched down I was hooked.He shot over that birds head and that's the last gobbler we saw.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Great story , as I tell my friends they were racing to see who gets a butter massage first!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That's a great story.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Fun story to read. Way to go! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Good job Blue...nice bird too!


----------

